#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Τοπικό ρυμοτομικό σχέδιο σε Εκτός σχεδίου περιοχή

## teop

Χαίρετε.
Εκτός σχεδίου περιοχή, για την οποία έχει εγκριθεί τοπικό ρυμοτομικό σχέδιο (ΦΕΚ), θεωρείται πλέον εντός σχεδίου περιοχή;

Ρωτάω διότι μπορεί να έχουν οριστεί οι όροι και περιορισμοί δόμησης με το σχετικό ΦΕΚ, αλλά για διαδικασίες πέραν της δόμησης δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος , πώς θα πρέπει να λαμβάνεται η εν λόγω περιοχή. Προκαταβολικά η γνώμη μου είναι ότι θα πρέπει να θεωρείται πλέον εντός σχεδίου πόλης.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά δεν έχει κυρωθεί η πράξη εφαρμογής.

Ακόμα και έτσι όμως, για τις δηλώσεις του Ν.4178/13 θεωρείται "εντός σχεδίου".

Βλ. Παράρτημα Α':
"*ΝΑΙ:* Η αυθαίρετη κατασκευή είναι εντός εγκεκριμένου ρυμοτομικού σχεδίου *ανεξάρτητα αν έχει κυρωθεί ή όχι η σχετική πράξη εφαρμογής*"

----------


## teop

To ΦΕΚ (2005) εγκρίνει το τοπικό ρυμοτομικό σχέδιο στην εκτός σχεδίου περιοχή, για τον καθορισμό χώρου για την ανέγερση κτιρίου με συγκεκριμένους όρους δόμησης.
Η ερώτησή μου είναι αν μετά από την έγκριση του ρυμοτομικού σχεδίου, η συγκεκριμένη περιοχή θεωρείται εντός σχεδίου; 
Για παράδειγμα για την έγκριση άδειας εισόδου εξόδου, ισχύουν άλλοι περιορισμοί για εκτός σχεδίου και άλλες για εντός σχεδίου περιοχές. Η αρμόδια Τεχνική Υπηρεσία το θεωρεί εκτός σχεδίου, ανεξάρτητα του τοπικού ρυμοτομικού σχεδίου.έχω αντίθετη άποψη αλλα δεν μπορώ να την τεκμηριώσω.

----------


## Xάρης

Επηρεασμένος από τις δηλώσεις του Ν.4178/13 θεώρησα (κακώς) ότι αναφερόσουν σε δήλωση αυθαιρέτου.
Μέχρι να κυρωθεί η πράξη εφαρμογής, μπορεί να πάρει και πάνω από 10 χρόνια η όλη διαδικασία, θεωρείτε εκτός σχεδίου.

----------

